# Original garter stitch sideways mittens - K



## didough (May 30, 2011)

http://nonnidesigns.blogspot.co.uk/2007/06/original-sideways-mittens.html

Child and adult sizes


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesting pattern.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks!!!!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I have never seen sideways mittens before.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thanks. I made sideway gloves and they were nice. I will try the mitts


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like a wonderful pattern, can't wait to try them as my DGD and family of 3 little ones under 4 are moving from CA to Colorado this year and I am crazy knitting warm things for them for this Christmas. Thanks so much for sharing the pattern and pictures.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Great. Always looking for new ideas for mittens. Thanks!


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

I discovered this pattern for mittens several years ago. I have made many pairs. They are really quick to make, about 15 to 20 minutes a mitten, use very little yarn and can be striped using little balls of your leftover yarn. And they are cute to boot. Love the thumb being knit right in. Try this pattern, you will love it! Great charity knitting pattern.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

They look interesting...


----------



## Zara (Oct 24, 2011)

pilgrim1953 said:


> I discovered this pattern for mittens several years ago. I have made many pairs. They are really quick to make, about 15 to 20 minutes a mitten, use very little yarn and can be striped using little balls of your leftover yarn. And they are cute to boot. Love the thumb being knit right in. Try this pattern, you will love it! Great charity knitting pattern.


Me too, LOVE this pattern, have lost count of the pairs I have made and a great stash buster too!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks, I love garter stitch


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks! ....l like simple patterns! l might try making fingerless mitts with this one too.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you so much for the link


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

thanks for this - i must try them soon. I've made some of the sideways mitts from martha stewart - these look easier.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Unique...have bookmarked...thanx!


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you. Love them and can't wait to try!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Love them...thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

like this pattern, looks like I dont need dpn's to knit these. My hubby wanted me to make him a pair of mittens, so with this straight needle pattern, I can do it. 

Dont like dpn's lol


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Fun! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

sometimes easy is good thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing link.they look great.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

knitting2day said:


> like this pattern, looks like I dont need dpn's to knit these. My hubby wanted me to make him a pair of mittens, so with this straight needle pattern, I can do it.
> 
> Dont like dpn's lol


You are not alone, I dont like DPN as well. I will knit these mittens.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

I wonder if this pattern could be adapted to knitting in the round? Just a thought.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you so much, These look easy to make, thank you for sharing


----------



## historiclady (Apr 8, 2011)

Not quite, thanks. The poster stated that she had changed the thumbs from possibly this pattern. Looked like they came out at a different angle--you are quick Jessica-Jean!!

And they might work anyway---


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

but...but.... they require sewing up.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Would someone kindly send me this pattern? The blog is no longer available. My computer was in for repair during the snow storms and I was without it for 10 days. Am still trying to catch up on all of my e-mail. Many thanks.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Browniemom said:


> Would someone kindly send me this pattern? The blog is no longer available. My computer was in for repair during the snow storms and I was without it for 10 days. Am still trying to catch up on all of my e-mail. Many thanks.


I missed it too.....am a day behind in reading the digests.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 26, 2011)

I missed the pattern too. Was looking forward to it because I detest dpns.

Caroline


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Browniemom said:


> Would someone kindly send me this pattern? The blog is no longer available. My computer was in for repair during the snow storms and I was without it for 10 days. Am still trying to catch up on all of my e-mail. Many thanks.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/original-sideways-mittens


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> I missed it too.....am a day behind in reading the digests.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/original-sideways-mittens


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Caroline said:


> I missed the pattern too. Was looking forward to it because I detest dpns.
> 
> Caroline


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/original-sideways-mittens


----------



## Caroline (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you so much!

Caroline


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much to everyone who shared this link with me.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

didough said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/original-sideways-mittens


Thank you, these will be for my brother


----------



## NanaJan7 (Aug 27, 2012)

Does anyone have this pattern and willing to share it? It's no longer available on Ravelry and the website is inactive. Thanks.


----------



## prico48 (Sep 27, 2012)

Guess I'm the only one that got a weird website in a foreign language and no place to link to a pattern???


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

NanaJan7 said:


> Does anyone have this pattern and willing to share it? It's no longer available on Ravelry and the website is inactive. Thanks.





NanaJan7 said:


> Does anyone have this pattern and willing to share it? It's no longer available on Ravelry and the website is inactive. Thanks.


I just downloaded it from Ravelry. You might try again.


----------

